# He did love me but not sure now.



## soulgirl (Feb 12, 2012)

I have known there was something wrong and started to distance myself from him and the his children so as not to effect them...It has only made him question me as a person ..I am wrong on how I have delt with things and am unsure how to rectify this. We have spoken and I have accepted the the blame and will change but is it too late ...I dont know what to do whether to give him space or walk away.


----------

